

Introducing Dell Chromebook 11: 4GB RAM, USB3, Bluetooth 4, but only 16GB SSD - creativestuff
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20131211005460/en/Dell-Chromebook-11-Students-Teachers-Affordable-Easy

======
creativestuff
How could one tell if Linux can be installed on this natively? (not using
cruton)

